# Nothing Important



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

After churh today, went to see My Big Fat Greek Wedding. cute.
Afterwards, went for Thai lunch. My wife was telling my son about the first time she met my family was on Christmas Eve. and she experienced about the same thing as in the movie. Our laughter was sometimes drowned out by a Thai family gathering in half the restaurant.
It just confirmed to me that the lack of family structure, faith, beliefs, gatherings, is probably the leading cause for most of the problems here in the States.
or maybe not.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

God bless the family table


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The family that eats together remains cohesive! Just imagine what navy families experience.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Not eating together is the first step to leading separate lives.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I know people who think hamburger helper is a meal. God help them... who would want to eat together if what you're eating is hamburger helper!?!?

I love sharing food. You guys, come to my house one day  

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Like the scene in National Lampoons'" Vacation" where the poor in-laws don't have any hamburger, so they just eat "helper". Lol. There is more to the meal than the food. I can't believe I just said that.. But there is. Some of the best meals I ever had were served with lousy food. And I ate every bite.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

My my my...

Look what do we have here... I thought I was the only conservative here...

Panini, in the film you saw, did you recognize the Italian way of living at all?
This film cause many discussion in Greece and in the Greek communities of USA

The film is very funny. If you see it you will realize that I wasn't exaggerating in my other post about weddings


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Only if there's camel...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw it too! It's easily interchangeable with "Jewish" wedding! :lol: My husband, who is usually pretty quiet in movies, was laughing out loud, tears streaming!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Uh...  SURE! How much time do you have?!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Panini, in the film you saw, did you recognize the Italian way of living at all?
This film cause many discussion in Greece and in the Greek communities of USA



Athenaeus,
I haven't seen the movie yet, though I'd like to. I just need to put my two cent's in, Nia Var Dalos, the lady who wrote the movie, is from Winnipeg, Manitoba, and Winnipeg does have a large italian population.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Imagine, my 10 year old son LOVES candlelight dinners! He even wants one for his birthday!
Am I raising this kid right or what?!?!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh I guess that it has to do with his DNA Chrose...

Yes, coolJ, I have read some interviews of her and she mentions that.In fact the producer asked her to turn the Greek family into an Italian one but she refused!

The funny thing is that many national groups that live in the States, recognize themselves in this Greek wedding, I think that's the reason why the film has already made 80million $ although it has cost only 8...


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*It just confirmed to me that the lack of family structure, faith, beliefs, gatherings, is probably the leading cause for most of the problems here in the States.*

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

In addition to being a lack of "some thing", the problem could stem from overindulgence in another say, for instance, one's own career.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kpfs,
That's so true too. But a few traumas in your life will fix that for sure.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My mother's death affected me deeply. Myself, I'm a bit lacksadaisical about pursuing a career 24/7. My late mother worked like a dog all of her life and saved her money only to contract cancer a year after I left for college. She died a year later. Obviously her diligence wasn't worth the effort.

I know too many people who saved for retirement only to pass within a short while following retirement. Time to smell the roses along the way.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

kokopuffs,
I'm sorry if I brought that out and I'm sorry for you. I often mention this to people in our industry. It's so easy to get rutted.
My wife and I are both cancer survivers and one thing we have learned is to prioritize. We smell those roses everyday.
Infact today we met with my financial guy who is worried about the contract we just put on a house. He's new for us and we just let him go through the shpiel about the importance of our retirement and that extending ourselved today my shorten our funds for the future. We just smiled at each other and told him we were happy to be in his office today so that he could do all that worrying for us.
Ya know, we meet very few people that seem to be living for today. Everyone is so wrapped up in making their family or children little corporations. I'm not implying that one should be frivolous but I for one know koko is right on the money.


----------

